# Room equalization



## vvuuren (Oct 16, 2013)

Almost all the reviews of new receivers or pre-pros I read the reviewer says that turning off room equalization (regardless of which one) sounds better if you've manually adjusted speaker size, distance etc. I was wondering how many of you use your room equalization on your receivers?


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

vvuuren said:


> Almost all the reviews of new receivers or pre-pros I read the reviewer says that turning off room equalization (regardless of which one) sounds better if you've manually adjusted speaker size, distance etc. I was wondering how many of you use your room equalization on your receivers?


i think it depends on where (and whom) you are reading. Relevant issues are unconscious bias and competence in using EQ. Since most non-dedicated or carefully treated rooms are acoustically awful, EQ can be very effective and satisfying.


----------



## vvuuren (Oct 16, 2013)

Thanks, Kal. I'm thinking of getting a Krell Foundation and was wondering what your experience is with the ARES compared to Audyssey? Traditionally I've been a stereo audiophile with very cheap home theatre but is now venturing into little better multichannel. I own a lot of SACD's which I've always listened to in stereo rather than multichannel. I'm thinking of paring the Foundation with a Krell S1500 3 channel for centre and rears (B&W HTML2 and 805's). Fronts are 802's driven by Krell Evolution 600e's. Have you heard the Foundation and do you you have any other suggestions? (?something running Audyssey)


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

I cannot comment on the Foundation because (1) it is due here in about a week and (2) I do not comment on products under review until after the review is in print. We will see.


----------



## vvuuren (Oct 16, 2013)

Look forward to reading your review. Have you heard the ARES equalization in any of Krell's other processors?


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

vvuuren said:


> Look forward to reading your review. Have you heard the ARES equalization in any of Krell's other processors?


http://www.stereophile.com/content/music-round-44-page-2


----------



## vvuuren (Oct 16, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## bkeeler10 (Mar 26, 2008)

There is no question that nearly every domestic listening room benefits from some EQ of some sort in the bass region. Unless you happen to get very lucky with the right combination of speaker/sub placement, listener placement, speaker/sub/room interactions, room dimensions, etc. Which is rare IME.

Now, there are those that argue that EQ above the frequencies at which the room dominates the perception of sound (200 - 300 Hz in most domestic rooms) should be done sparingly or not at all.

Regardless, I think room EQ is usually useful. However, it cannot do the job that careful system setup, listening position selection and proper acoustic treatment of the room can do. It will probably help a poor room or setup significantly. However, the combination of a good room/setup and the finishing touches of room EQ (especially at the bottom end) will probably yield the best results (short of a visit from a professional acoustician). Of course, YMMV.


----------

